# Bolens Hydraulic Line (1800 Eliminator)



## smitty9441 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello All. I'm new to Tractor Forum. I'm looking for a Hydraulic hose or line to replace one with a leaking coupling on my 1988 Bolens Model 5018H (1800 Hydro)Eliminator. Service manual doesn't ID part number but it is the tube assembly going from the Eaton Model 11 Pump to the single spool lift valve. I would order a generic flex hose but I'm not sure what female coupling I need to have on each end of the 17" long hose. The tube is flared but I don't know what the threads are in the coupling (threads per inch & 37 degree vs. 45 degree?). The 1/4" NPT hydro hoses seem to thread in OK but I'm thinking they might not seat correctly. Has anyone replaced these tube assemblies and know what I should be looking for? Thanks, Smitty


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!
Take the old pipe,with the female fitting,to a shop that makes hydro hoses,and they can make one that fits right on the male fittings.
Make sure the length is correct .


----------



## smitty9441 (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for the good advice. That's what I'll do. Smitty


----------

